# Vent'anni di emozioni. Vent'anni di Playstation



## Lucocco Franfrescone (22 Ottobre 2013)

Chi è cresciuto a pane e playstation non potrà non emozionarsi guardando questo video.
In questi tre minuti, ho rivisto una gran parte della mia infanzia.
Le interminabili partite con gli amici ai primi pes e tekken ... la musichetta di accensione della play ... sono emozioni e ricordi unici!!! E la tua vita cambia, ma la playstation rimane lì.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (22 Ottobre 2013)




----------



## Andreas89 (22 Ottobre 2013)

La prima Play l'ho comprata a Gennaio o Febbraio '98, non ricordo bene. Quanti ricordi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Ottobre 2013)




----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Ottobre 2013)

io la prima nel 2000, la seconda nel 2004 e la terza nel 2011


----------



## alexrossonero (22 Ottobre 2013)

Grandi, bellissimo video.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Ottobre 2013)

Meraviglioso.


----------



## Butcher (22 Ottobre 2013)

Amore mio <3


----------



## runner (22 Ottobre 2013)

felice di non averne mai comprata una....


----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Ottobre 2013)

E chi se li scorda, specialmente Tomb Raider, Crash Bandicoot, Spyro, Final Fantasy, Medievil. Tutti giochi che o sono stati stuprati oppure rimpiazzati da giochi del genere che non raggiungono nemmeno lontanamente quei livelli


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (22 Ottobre 2013)

Era la mia droga da piccino! ahah

Capolavori come Crash, Tekken, Spyro, Medievil mamma mia quante ore ci ho perso!


----------



## dyablo65 (22 Ottobre 2013)

ho smontato e rimontato la mia play penso 200 volte , modifiche varie , andava e va' sempre.....indistruttibile

ho tutti i pes originali dal primo iss pro in avanti , ogni tanto ci rigioco ed e' come se il tempo si fosse fermato............


----------



## tequilad (23 Ottobre 2013)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> ho smontato e rimontato la mia play penso 200 volte , modifiche varie , andava e va' sempre.....indistruttibile
> 
> ho tutti i pes originali dal primo iss pro in avanti , ogni tanto ci rigioco ed e' come se il tempo si fosse fermato............



La Master League


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Ottobre 2013)

la prima play la comprai appena uscita non ricodo neanche l'anno... 
se dovessi fare una statistica delle mie Play in 32 anni di vita.. vi dirò ..play1 distrutta..ma tipo mila e mila ore di gioco.. pomeriggi interni... la play2 è arrivata in un periodo strano della mia vita.. iniziavo a suonare.. iniziavano i primi minitour . quindi poco tempo... la play 3 l'ho completamente consumata.. infatti a giugno mi è andata in YLOD .


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Ottobre 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Era la mia droga da piccino! ahah
> 
> Capolavori come Crash, Tekken, Spyro, Medievil mamma mia quante ore ci ho perso!



Il capolavoro dei capolavori.


----------



## tequilad (23 Ottobre 2013)

Anche Dino Crisis !


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Ottobre 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Anche Dino Crisis !



   che giocooooooo


----------



## Snake (23 Ottobre 2013)

presa nel 96 con due giochi nel pacchetto, Fifa 96 e Die Hard Trilogy. Ma il gioco che mi ha preso di più è stato Metal Gear, finito penso almeno una dozzina di volte. Anche i due Bugs Bunny stupendi


----------



## Livestrong (23 Ottobre 2013)




----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Ottobre 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Anche Dino Crisis !


Insieme a Resident Evil e Silent Hill  . Quando erano definibili ancora giochi horror con gli attributi.


----------



## Miro (23 Ottobre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


>



Eh bè.   
Per nostalgia l'ho riacquistato su eBay l'anno scorso.


----------



## juventino (23 Ottobre 2013)

Mi è scesa la lacrimuccia a vedere il video. Se ripenso poi alla fine che hanno fatto brand come Crash, Spyro e Residente Evil (i tre giochi a cui ho giocato di più) mi viene da piangere.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Ottobre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> la prima play la comprai appena uscita non ricodo neanche l'anno...
> se dovessi fare una statistica delle mie Play in 32 anni di vita.. vi dirò ..*play1 distrutta..ma tipo mila e mila ore di gioco.. pomeriggi interni...* la play2 è arrivata in un periodo strano della mia vita.. iniziavo a suonare.. iniziavano i primi minitour . quindi poco tempo... la play 3 l'ho completamente consumata.. infatti a giugno mi è andata in YLOD .


Ve l'ho mai detto che nella Play1 ci pisciai dentro?  la cosa bella è che funzionava e funziona ancora, una roccia


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Ottobre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ve l'ho mai detto che nella Play1 ci pisciai dentro?



meriti un ban


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Ottobre 2013)

Hahaha perchè ci hai pisciato dentro ??


----------



## Doctore (23 Ottobre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ve l'ho mai detto che nella Play1 ci pisciai dentro?  la cosa bella è che funzionava e funziona ancora, una roccia


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Ottobre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ve l'ho mai detto che nella Play1 ci pisciai dentro?


Eri ubriaco?


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Ottobre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> *Ve l'ho mai detto che nella Play1 ci pisciai dentro?*  la cosa bella è che funzionava e funziona ancora, una roccia



Allora ha ragione [MENTION=67]Frikez[/MENTION] a dire che non sei normale


----------



## Bawert (23 Ottobre 2013)

La play che ho usato di più credo che sia la 2... penso che solo con Final Fantasy 10 e 12 abbiamo fatto qualcosa come 700 ore (non scherzo)


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Ottobre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Insieme a Resident Evil e Silent Hill  . Quando erano definibili ancora giochi horror con gli attributi.



Ormai il genere horror nei videogame è quasi completamente sparito.


----------



## Frikez (23 Ottobre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Allora ha ragione [MENTION=67]Frikez[/MENTION] a dire che non sei normale





Splendidi sempre più inchiavabile.


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Ottobre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ormai il genere horror nei videogame è quasi completamente sparito.


Ci sono sempre le eccezioni, ma niente a che vedere con quei giochi che veramente ti facevano ca.are addosso. Forse l'ultimo horror che mi ha fatto sentire quest'effetto, dopo quelli per ps1, fu The Suffering per PS2 (lo giocai per PC però), non so se qualcuno se lo ricorda.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Ottobre 2013)

So in quegli anni PES era meglio, ma ero già un fan di Fifa... adoravo questa canzone, che poi ho scoperto essere una famosa canzone trance.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Ottobre 2013)

Comunque tra i miei giochi preferiti, a parte Fifa, c'erano Final Fantasy VII e VIII


----------



## juventino (23 Ottobre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ci sono sempre le eccezioni, ma niente a che vedere con quei giochi che veramente ti facevano ca.are addosso. Forse l'ultimo horror che mi ha fatto sentire quest'effetto, dopo quelli per ps1, fu The Suffering per PS2 (lo giocai per PC però), non so se qualcuno se lo ricorda.



Grandissimo gioco The Suffering, ma purtroppo fu molto poco pubblicizzato e apprezzato solo da una nicchia ristretta. Attualmente è addirittura free to play su PC.


----------



## Livestrong (23 Ottobre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Allora ha ragione [MENTION=67]Frikez[/MENTION] a dire che non sei normale



Il bello è che se ne vanta pure


----------



## Frikez (23 Ottobre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Il bello è che se ne vanta pure



Mandiamolo al Gandia Shore o a Tamarreide.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Ottobre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ve l'ho mai detto che nella Play1 ci pisciai dentro?  la cosa bella è che funzionava e funziona ancora, una roccia





Eppure mi sembravi normale come essere umano. Sarà....


----------



## vota DC (24 Ottobre 2013)

A me personalmente faceva più paura Alone in the Dark di Resident Evil 2 e 3 (l'1 non l'ho finito quindi non giudico), l'unica scena che mi ha veramente spaventato del 2 è quando apri la porta, si vede la tipica animazione di transizione in cui viene aperta ed escono gli zombi, poi ovviamente il personaggio rifiuta di entrarci! Alone in the Dark potevi disturbare fantasmi invincibili che ti seguivano ovunque il che mi spaventava di più sebbene la grafica fosse un po' ridicola.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Ottobre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Eri ubriaco?





Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Allora ha ragione [MENTION=67]Frikez[/MENTION] a dire che non sei normale





Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Eppure mi sembravi normale come essere umano. Sarà....


In verità vissi un periodo di nottambulismo ed evidentemente scambiai il bordo del cesso con la mensola della Play, almeno così credo siano state le dinamiche...  lo scoprimmo la mattina seguente a causa dell'odore, smontammo tutto, mettemmo ad asciugare e una volta rimontata partì


----------



## Frikez (24 Ottobre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> In verità vissi un periodo di nottambulismo ed evidentemente scambiai il bordo del cesso con la mensola della Play, almeno così credo siano state le dinamiche...  lo scoprimmo la mattina seguente a causa dell'odore, smontammo tutto, mettemmo ad asciugare e una volta rimontata partì



Agghiaggiande (cit.)


----------



## robs91 (24 Ottobre 2013)

I tornei di pes con gli amici,bei ricordi


----------



## Andrea89 (24 Ottobre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> felice di non averne mai comprata una....


Perché?


----------



## Andrea89 (24 Ottobre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> In verità vissi un periodo di nottambulismo ed evidentemente scambiai il bordo del cesso con la mensola della Play, almeno così credo siano state le dinamiche...  lo scoprimmo la mattina seguente a causa dell'odore, smontammo tutto, mettemmo ad asciugare e una volta rimontata partì


Looool, a me capitò la stessa cosa, solo che ho fatto la pipì sulla stufa


----------



## Andrea89 (24 Ottobre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ci sono sempre le eccezioni, ma niente a che vedere con quei giochi che veramente ti facevano ca.are addosso. Forse l'ultimo horror che mi ha fatto sentire quest'effetto, dopo quelli per ps1, fu The Suffering per PS2 (lo giocai per PC però), non so se qualcuno se lo ricorda.


Me lo ricordo, ma onestamente di paura non me ne ha fatta proprio.
Troppo sparacchioso, il gioco terrorizzante su PS2 per me fu Forbidden Siren.Anche per l'incredibile livello di difficoltà e per il fatto che in caso di morte bisognava rifare tutto il livello dall'inizio 
Però resta anche oggi il mio vg preferito


----------



## runner (24 Ottobre 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Perché?



guarda non lo so perchè ma non mi ha mai preso, preferivo qualche gioco sul PC ma ho sempre giocato pochissimo con le consolle....

sono una mosca bianca lo so e allora mi diletto a fare il figo


----------



## Andrea89 (24 Ottobre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> guarda non lo so perchè ma non mi ha mai preso, preferivo qualche gioco sul PC ma ho sempre giocato pochissimo con le consolle....
> 
> sono una mosca bianca lo so e allora mi diletto a fare il figo


Capisco.
Mosca bianca non direi, sono in molti a preferire (anche oggi) il pc.
Quindi non hai il diritto di fare il figo


----------



## runner (24 Ottobre 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Capisco.
> Mosca bianca non direi, sono in molti a preferire (anche oggi) il pc.
> Quindi non hai il diritto di fare il figo



beh anche il PC per i giochi l' ho usato pochissimo....

comunque dai farò il figo per altre cose....hahahaaaa!!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Ottobre 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Looool, a me capitò la stessa cosa, solo che ho fatto la pipì sulla stufa


Eh, vedi...


----------



## Djici (24 Ottobre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> guarda non lo so perchè ma non mi ha mai preso, preferivo qualche gioco sul PC ma ho sempre giocato pochissimo con le consolle....
> 
> sono una mosca bianca lo so e allora mi diletto a fare il figo



nes, super nintendo, pc, xbox, xbox360...
play mai e poi mai... e non so neanche il perche non ho mai voluto prenderne una.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Ottobre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Mandiamolo al Gandia Shore o a Tamarreide.



farà carriera Splendidi fidati...prima o poi qualcuno ce lo toglierà da MW per fare chissà cosa


----------



## Frikez (26 Ottobre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> farà carriera Splendidi fidati...prima o poi qualcuno ce lo toglierà da MW per fare chissà cosa



Sperem


----------



## Serginho (26 Ottobre 2013)

Che ricordi...Iss pro 98, Resident evil 2-3, Metal slug, metal gear, champions league 1999/2000, ronaldo v-football, spyro. Mi e' rimasto impresso l'odore del della stanza in cui passavo ore a giocare


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Ottobre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ve l'ho mai detto che nella Play1 ci pisciai dentro?  la cosa bella è che funzionava e funziona ancora, una roccia



scusa, ma questo me la devo mettere in firma


----------

